# Hello



## rhet 2

To keep it simple, I'm a semi-retired English prof with two degrees:  one in medieval languages and literatures, the other in composition and rhetoric.

And I am NOT a believer in Grammar Police Thuggology -- too much Chaucer and Shakespeare and Samuel Pepys, I suppose.

I adore satire, and my favorite is Jonathan Swift.  Gullible Travels is okay, but Modest Proposal blows the British brutality to smithereens.

Oh, not that it matters all that much, but I'm a Texan, family back to Austin's second bunch of imports, family buried all over the state -- and I've got a great-great granddaddy who fought with Marion in the Carolinas -- Mel Gibson should eat his heart out.


----------



## Kat

Welcome rhet! Good to see you here.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Glad you're here.  The longer you stay, the more rhetoric you will be exposed to.  By the way, what's your blood type and have you had any social diseases lately?


----------



## rhet 2

Kat said:


> Welcome rhet! Good to see you here.



Thank you for the invite!

Just tell me BEFORE I screw up, would you?  )


----------



## Kat

rhet 2 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome rhet! Good to see you here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the invite!
> 
> Just tell me BEFORE I screw up, would you?  )
Click to expand...



 It is very hard to screw up here, just be sure to wear your combat gear.


----------



## DiveCon

welcome
see, its easy to do


----------



## AquaAthena

rhet 2 said:


> To keep it simple, I'm a semi-retired English prof with two degrees:  one in medieval languages and literatures, the other in composition and rhetoric.
> 
> And I am NOT a believer in Grammar Police Thuggology -- too much Chaucer and Shakespeare and Samuel Pepys, I suppose.
> 
> I adore satire, and my favorite is Jonathan Swift.  Gullible Travels is okay, but Modest Proposal blows the British brutality to smithereens.
> 
> Oh, not that it matters all that much, but I'm a Texan, family back to Austin's second bunch of imports, family buried all over the state -- and I've got a great-great granddaddy who fought with Marion in the Carolinas -- Mel Gibson should eat his heart out.



Hello rhet 2. I enjoyed your introduction.


----------



## rhet 2

Count Dracula said:


> Glad you're here.  The longer you stay, the more rhetoric you will be exposed to.  By the way, what's your blood type and have you had any social diseases lately?



AB+

And I'm infected with Senile Dementia which is VERY contagious -- but only through direct DNA injections.

)


----------



## rhet 2

DiveCon said:


> welcome
> see, its easy to do




It seems good, thanks.

I'll catch on -- eventually.   Old ladies just move a tad bit slower than you young squirts.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Hello prune


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I love satire too, nothing tops Joe Biden.


----------



## rhet 2

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Hello prune



Goodbye, raisin.

(There's a hidden message for the KGB in this message, yes?)


----------



## Lumpy 1

I'm impressed, you're more than qualified, in fact, I feel like rubbing my index finger on my lips and going ba de, ba de, ba de, ba de..

I'm very interested in medieval languages but I do it rather badly. Perhaps you could help.

Now, here's an example.. Now, by my faith thou art a wondrous well addition..

(I'm not happy with this.. I want a do-over, later)


----------



## Tom Clancy

Damn glad to meet ya,

Grab a brew don't cost nuttin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7CE6z4vnGw&feature=related]YouTube - Classic Movie Line #3[/ame]


----------



## rhet 2

CrusaderFrank said:


> I love satire too, nothing tops Joe Biden.




Oh, Biden is Tristam Shandy vol. II waiting for somebody to write it!


----------



## rhet 2

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm impressed, you're more than qualified, in fact, I feel like rubbing my index finger on my lips and going ba de, ba de, ba de, ba de..
> 
> I'm very interested in medieval languages but I do it rather badly. Perhaps you could help.
> 
> Now, here's an example.. Now, by my faith thou art a wondrous well addition..
> 
> (I'm not happy with this.. I want a do-over, later)




T'is aw weel, ich vow, mine parfait gentile knight.  Thu the airt an wel comin soures soote (sorry, Chaucer:  couldn't remember the exact wording from Bright, so I stole a bit from you, old sod).

Please remember:  that's semi-retired -- and the Senile Dementia -- meaning I'm not as sprightly as I used ter be.  )


----------



## Lumpy 1

rhet 2 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed, you're more than qualified, in fact, I feel like rubbing my index finger on my lips and going ba de, ba de, ba de, ba de..
> 
> I'm very interested in medieval languages but I do it rather badly. Perhaps you could help.
> 
> Now, here's an example.. Now, by my faith thou art a wondrous well addition..
> 
> (I'm not happy with this.. I want a do-over, later)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T'is aw weel, ich vow, mine parfait gentile knight.  Thu the airt an wel comin soures soote (sorry, Chaucer:  couldn't remember the exact wording from Bright, so I stole a bit from you, old sod).
> 
> Please remember:  that's semi-retired -- and the Senile Dementia -- meaning I'm not as sprightly as I used ter be.  )
Click to expand...


Well...  sheez..even far more impressed now.. ah .. perhaps medieval isn't my cup of tea..

If your senile then I'm a basket case....

(Lumpy 1 .. head repetitively bouncing off wall)


----------



## rhet 2

Lumpy 1 said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed, you're more than qualified, in fact, I feel like rubbing my index finger on my lips and going ba de, ba de, ba de, ba de..
> 
> I'm very interested in medieval languages but I do it rather badly. Perhaps you could help.
> 
> Now, here's an example.. Now, by my faith thou art a wondrous well addition..
> 
> (I'm not happy with this.. I want a do-over, later)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T'is aw weel, ich vow, mine parfait gentile knight.  Thu the airt an wel comin soures soote (sorry, Chaucer:  couldn't remember the exact wording from Bright, so I stole a bit from you, old sod).
> 
> Please remember:  that's semi-retired -- and the Senile Dementia -- meaning I'm not as sprightly as I used ter be.  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...  sheez..even far more impressed now.. ah .. perhaps medieval isn't my cup of tea..
> 
> If your senile then I'm a basket case....
> 
> (Lumpy 1 .. head repetitively bouncing off wall)
Click to expand...


Now I'm definitely turning on the skeptic faucets full force.  I seriously doubt that medieval is at all beyond your abilities -- and why bash a very nice set of brains on a dumb wall?

I truly mean that, BTW:   God doesn't make trash -- and your brain is just as good as mine any day of the week.  Each of us spends our time and energy on something different than others do -- THANK GOD! -- because that way each of us has something more to learn about something until the day we die -- and somebody to teach it to us.


----------



## Lumpy 1

rhet 2 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> T'is aw weel, ich vow, mine parfait gentile knight.  Thu the airt an wel comin soures soote (sorry, Chaucer:  couldn't remember the exact wording from Bright, so I stole a bit from you, old sod).
> 
> Please remember:  that's semi-retired -- and the Senile Dementia -- meaning I'm not as sprightly as I used ter be.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...  sheez..even far more impressed now.. ah .. perhaps medieval isn't my cup of tea..
> 
> If your senile then I'm a basket case....
> 
> (Lumpy 1 .. head repetitively bouncing off wall)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm definitely turning on the skeptic faucets full force.  I seriously doubt that medieval is at all beyond your abilities -- and why bash a very nice set of brains on a dumb wall?
> 
> I truly mean that, BTW:   God doesn't make trash -- and your brain is just as good as mine any day of the week.  Each of us spends our time and energy on something different than others do -- THANK GOD! -- because that way each of us has something more to learn about something until the day we die -- and somebody to teach it to us.
Click to expand...


Well.. I'm good at flying kites... can we start there?...

I am impressed with your introduction and would agree that we all offer differences that are valuable. I'm just a little tired I guess and my humor must be lacking tonight. In other words my heads not bouncing off the wall and the only Old English I'm familiar with, you find a Renaissance Fair's..
I like to have fun Darlin and I'm thinking you and I certainly will..


----------



## rhet 2

Lumpy 1 said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...  sheez..even far more impressed now.. ah .. perhaps medieval isn't my cup of tea..
> 
> If your senile then I'm a basket case....
> 
> (Lumpy 1 .. head repetitively bouncing off wall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm definitely turning on the skeptic faucets full force.  I seriously doubt that medieval is at all beyond your abilities -- and why bash a very nice set of brains on a dumb wall?
> 
> I truly mean that, BTW:   God doesn't make trash -- and your brain is just as good as mine any day of the week.  Each of us spends our time and energy on something different than others do -- THANK GOD! -- because that way each of us has something more to learn about something until the day we die -- and somebody to teach it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.. I'm good at flying kites... can we start there?...
> 
> I am impressed with your introduction and would agree that we all offer differences that are valuable. I'm just a little tired I guess and my humor must be lacking tonight. In other words my heads not bouncing off the wall and the only Old English I'm familiar with you find a Renaissance Fair's..
> I like to have fun Darlin and I'm thinking you and I certainly will..
Click to expand...



Oh, I suspect we definitely will enjoy a "meeting of the minds" -- and kites are FUN!


----------



## Lumpy 1

rhet 2 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm definitely turning on the skeptic faucets full force.  I seriously doubt that medieval is at all beyond your abilities -- and why bash a very nice set of brains on a dumb wall?
> 
> I truly mean that, BTW:   God doesn't make trash -- and your brain is just as good as mine any day of the week.  Each of us spends our time and energy on something different than others do -- THANK GOD! -- because that way each of us has something more to learn about something until the day we die -- and somebody to teach it to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. I'm good at flying kites... can we start there?...
> 
> I am impressed with your introduction and would agree that we all offer differences that are valuable. I'm just a little tired I guess and my humor must be lacking tonight. In other words my heads not bouncing off the wall and the only Old English I'm familiar with you find a Renaissance Fair's..
> I like to have fun Darlin and I'm thinking you and I certainly will..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I suspect we definitely will enjoy a "meeting of the minds" -- and kites are FUN!
Click to expand...


I know it's kinda difficult when you first get on a Board and some Lumpy guy comes along and bugs you..Is this your first time on a Discussion Board?


----------



## Oddball

Not even new.

Y'know, rhet2 needs an avatar...I think I can dig one up.


----------



## Kat

Oddball said:


> Not even new.
> 
> Y'know, rhet2 needs an avatar...I think I can dig one up.


----------



## DiveCon

Oddball said:


> Not even new.
> 
> Y'know, rhet2 needs an avatar...I think I can dig one up.


you might have to load it up for her


----------



## ReallyOrnery

rhet 2 said:


> To keep it simple, I'm a semi-retired English prof with two degrees:  one in medieval languages and literatures, the other in composition and rhetoric.
> 
> And I am NOT a believer in Grammar Police Thuggology -- too much Chaucer and Shakespeare and Samuel Pepys, I suppose.
> 
> I adore satire, and my favorite is Jonathan Swift.  Gullible Travels is okay, but Modest Proposal blows the British brutality to smithereens.
> 
> Oh, not that it matters all that much, but I'm a Texan, family back to Austin's second bunch of imports, family buried all over the state -- and I've got a great-great granddaddy who fought with Marion in the Carolinas -- Mel Gibson should eat his heart out.



rhet 2:

From Texas, huh?  I never did like Texas very much; too flat.  Maybe it was because of where I was at:  Ft. Hood, in Killeen, with the US Army -- or maybe it was just because the earth was so flat everywhere I looked; nevertheless, that part of Texas gave me a lot of head aches.  The Texans were okay, though, for flatlanders, that is.

Welcome to the forums.

RO


----------



## rhet 2

Oddball said:


> Not even new.
> 
> Y'know, rhet2 needs an avatar...I think I can dig one up.
> 
> Works for me -- if you know how to load it.  I don't.  )


----------



## rhet 2

ReallyOrnery said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To keep it simple, I'm a semi-retired English prof with two degrees:  one in medieval languages and literatures, the other in composition and rhetoric.
> 
> And I am NOT a believer in Grammar Police Thuggology -- too much Chaucer and Shakespeare and Samuel Pepys, I suppose.
> 
> I adore satire, and my favorite is Jonathan Swift.  Gullible Travels is okay, but Modest Proposal blows the British brutality to smithereens.
> 
> Oh, not that it matters all that much, but I'm a Texan, family back to Austin's second bunch of imports, family buried all over the state -- and I've got a great-great granddaddy who fought with Marion in the Carolinas -- Mel Gibson should eat his heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2:
> 
> From Texas, huh?  I never did like Texas very much; too flat.  Maybe it was because of where I was at:  Ft. Hood, in Killeen, with the US Army -- or maybe it was just because the earth was so flat everywhere I looked; nevertheless, that part of Texas gave me a lot of head aches.  The Texans were okay, though, for flatlanders, that is.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> RO
Click to expand...


)

The terrain and climate suck.

Which is why the people are so terrific.

Nice to meet you.

Is'n ya'll one ub dem dar redneck gun-totin' Bible thumpers from the hills er from ther mountins?

Or are you from one of the Yankee land concrete piles?


----------



## Ringel05

Love to read, hated lit, took alternative classes so I wouldn't have to take lit.  If I wanted to dissect something I'd prefer it to be organic and dead.


----------



## California Girl

Well Rhet is here. Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn.

Welcome Rhet. How's Scarlett?


*Disclaimer: The above is for comedic purposes only. I do give a damn, I am thrilled that Rhet is here - I hear rumors that she is a cool poster and I do like a cool poster.


----------



## rhet 2

Ringel05 said:


> Love to read, hated lit, took alternative classes so I wouldn't have to take lit.  If I wanted to dissect something I'd prefer it to be organic and dead.



Ooh, I love looking at the pics -- someday, if you're sweet and kind, I'll tell you about high school biology class -- where I was forced to be the lab assistant -- by a teacher who hated my older brother and thought I'd be a nifty-neato bit of retaliation to restore his damaged ego.

I don't blame you for those "alternative classes" -- I teach 'em 'cause I understand the NEED to escape the ........... what's a good way to describe dead-souled wooden-brained insensitive, uninspired, SS imitators that destroy the ART of literature and the JOY of writing?


----------



## rhet 2

California Girl said:


> Well Rhet is here. Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn.
> 
> Welcome Rhet. How's Scarlett?
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer: The above is for comedic purposes only. I do give a damn, I am thrilled that Rhet is here - I hear rumors that she is a cool poster and I do like a cool poster.



Good to make connections, CG.

How u b?


----------



## Big Black Dog

rhet 2 said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're here.  The longer you stay, the more rhetoric you will be exposed to.  By the way, what's your blood type and have you had any social diseases lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB+
> 
> And I'm infected with Senile Dementia which is VERY contagious -- but only through direct DNA injections.
> 
> )
Click to expand...


Small world...  I have AB+ blood too.  I suppose you are highly intelligent, creative, handsome and socially superior just like me, huh?  Tell us the truth...


----------



## rhet 2

Lumpy 1 said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. I'm good at flying kites... can we start there?...
> 
> I am impressed with your introduction and would agree that we all offer differences that are valuable. I'm just a little tired I guess and my humor must be lacking tonight. In other words my heads not bouncing off the wall and the only Old English I'm familiar with you find a Renaissance Fair's..
> I like to have fun Darlin and I'm thinking you and I certainly will..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I suspect we definitely will enjoy a "meeting of the minds" -- and kites are FUN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it's kinda difficult when you first get on a Board and some Lumpy guy comes along and bugs you..Is this your first time on a Discussion Board?
Click to expand...


No

Is this a significant limitation in my value to humanity?  )


----------



## Article 15

Awesome.

You guys brought another wild, ranting right wing loon over from hannityland.

Great.  Cuz we need more of these types here.


----------



## Ringel05

rhet 2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love to read, hated lit, took alternative classes so I wouldn't have to take lit.  If I wanted to dissect something I'd prefer it to be organic and dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I love looking at the pics -- someday, if you're sweet and kind, I'll tell you about high school biology class -- where I was forced to be the lab assistant -- by a teacher who hated my older brother and thought I'd be a nifty-neato bit of retaliation to restore his damaged ego.
> 
> I don't blame you for those "alternative classes" -- I teach 'em 'cause I understand the NEED to escape the ........... what's a good way to describe dead-souled wooden-brained insensitive, uninspired, SS imitators that destroy the ART of literature and the JOY of writing?
Click to expand...


Big type and lots of pictures, Playboy and Penthouse come to mind.  How I spent my summer vacation was always my elementary school nightmare.  How did they expect me to remember everything but more importantly what incriminating evidence were they attempting to compile.  
I took one lit class, the first assignment was a short story, couldn't tell you the author or name of the story, but do remember it was engrossing.  Read it about ten times to familiarize myself with the characters and storyline.  The day of the quiz arrived, 10 questions on the blackboard, total blank.  Wrote my name on the paper and walked out.  The teacher (the head of the lit department) followed me to see what the problem was.  I told him what happened, he offered to let me take the test later, told him I wasn't interested and wanted to drop the class.  He said he wouldn't sign the drop form because I wasn't willing to try.  Easy solution, I told him the only reason lit was required for graduation is so people with lit degrees would have employment.  I picked up the form and he signed it.


----------



## rhet 2

Ringel05 said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love to read, hated lit, took alternative classes so I wouldn't have to take lit.  If I wanted to dissect something I'd prefer it to be organic and dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I love looking at the pics -- someday, if you're sweet and kind, I'll tell you about high school biology class -- where I was forced to be the lab assistant -- by a teacher who hated my older brother and thought I'd be a nifty-neato bit of retaliation to restore his damaged ego.
> 
> I don't blame you for those "alternative classes" -- I teach 'em 'cause I understand the NEED to escape the ........... what's a good way to describe dead-souled wooden-brained insensitive, uninspired, SS imitators that destroy the ART of literature and the JOY of writing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big type and lots of pictures, Playboy and Penthouse come to mind.  How I spent my summer vacation was always my elementary school nightmare.  How did they expect me to remember everything but more importantly what incriminating evidence were they attempting to compile.
> I took one lit class, the first assignment was a short story, couldn't tell you the author or name of the story, but do remember it was engrossing.  Read it about ten times to familiarize myself with the characters and storyline.  The day of the quiz arrived, 10 questions on the blackboard, total blank.  Wrote my name on the paper and walked out.  The teacher (the head of the lit department) followed me to see what the problem was.  I told him what happened, he offered to let me take the test later, told him I wasn't interested and wanted to drop the class.  He said he wouldn't sign the drop form because I wasn't willing to try.  Easy solution, I told him the only reason lit was required for graduation is so people with lit degrees would have employment.  I picked up the form and he signed it.
Click to expand...


NOT creative response by the prof.  Me, I'd have made you TALK about the story -- asked you leading open-ended questions that have no absolute right and wrong answer -- and let you tap into your own personal creativity (I'm a Bahktin Carnival convert) -- and given you an A on the ORAL exam you didn't even know you were taking.   And then refused to sign the drop slip, giving you a choice between an F for non-attendance or an A or B for doing what you damned well COULD TOO do.

But then, I don't like caving in to bullying -- especially by talented but immature kiddies in the under-grad sector of the human species.


----------



## rhet 2

Article 15 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> You guys brought another wild, ranting right wing loon over from hannityland.
> 
> Great.  Cuz we need more of these types here.



Thank you.

I have learned much from that other site -- sometimes even from Leftwit Fanatics.

And I think I shall learn as much or more from my fellow nutjobs here.


----------



## rhet 2

Count Dracula said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're here.  The longer you stay, the more rhetoric you will be exposed to.  By the way, what's your blood type and have you had any social diseases lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB+
> 
> And I'm infected with Senile Dementia which is VERY contagious -- but only through direct DNA injections.
> 
> )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small world...  I have AB+ blood too.  I suppose you are highly intelligent, creative, handsome and socially superior just like me, huh?  Tell us the truth...
Click to expand...


That's the self-evaluation I get from my handy-dandy Mirror Mirror on the Wall, yes.

But I like taking lessons from fictional characters:  and look at what happened to the person in that tale who trusted her own Mirror Mirror.   YUCK!   Never trust a mirror.  Personal safety rule #2, right after the one about sharp knives and carotid arteries.


----------



## Ringel05

rhet 2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I love looking at the pics -- someday, if you're sweet and kind, I'll tell you about high school biology class -- where I was forced to be the lab assistant -- by a teacher who hated my older brother and thought I'd be a nifty-neato bit of retaliation to restore his damaged ego.
> 
> I don't blame you for those "alternative classes" -- I teach 'em 'cause I understand the NEED to escape the ........... what's a good way to describe dead-souled wooden-brained insensitive, uninspired, SS imitators that destroy the ART of literature and the JOY of writing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big type and lots of pictures, Playboy and Penthouse come to mind.  How I spent my summer vacation was always my elementary school nightmare.  How did they expect me to remember everything but more importantly what incriminating evidence were they attempting to compile.
> I took one lit class, the first assignment was a short story, couldn't tell you the author or name of the story, but do remember it was engrossing.  Read it about ten times to familiarize myself with the characters and storyline.  The day of the quiz arrived, 10 questions on the blackboard, total blank.  Wrote my name on the paper and walked out.  The teacher (the head of the lit department) followed me to see what the problem was.  I told him what happened, he offered to let me take the test later, told him I wasn't interested and wanted to drop the class.  He said he wouldn't sign the drop form because I wasn't willing to try.  Easy solution, I told him the only reason lit was required for graduation is so people with lit degrees would have employment.  I picked up the form and he signed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT creative response by the prof.  Me, I'd have made you TALK about the story -- asked you leading open-ended questions that have no absolute right and wrong answer -- and let you tap into your own personal creativity (I'm a Bahktin Carnival convert) -- and given you an A on the ORAL exam you didn't even know you were taking.   And then refused to sign the drop slip, giving you a choice between an F for non-attendance or an A or B for doing what you damned well COULD TOO do.
> 
> But then, I don't like caving in to bullying -- especially by talented but immature kiddies in the under-grad sector of the human species.
Click to expand...


I was in my mid 20s at the time.  Professional student for twelve years after my stint in the Navy so I wasn't some immature kiddie.  Besides I picked up Oral Communication, learned to write and give speeches.


----------



## rhet 2

Hey, everybody starts with oral communication:  "Wa-wa, mommy, pease?"  and "NO!" being the most common.


----------



## johnrocks




----------



## 007

rhet 2 said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're here.  The longer you stay, the more rhetoric you will be exposed to.  By the way, what's your blood type and have you had any social diseases lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB+
> 
> And I'm infected with Senile Dementia which is VERY contagious -- but only through direct DNA injections.
> 
> )
Click to expand...


Aaahh... the most common of all blood types. AB- being the most rare. I'm O-, the "universal donor."

Quick question, if you're rhet 2, who is rhet 1?

And welcome aboard. I hope you like the place. Can be pretty rough at times though.


----------



## rhet 2

Pale Rider said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're here.  The longer you stay, the more rhetoric you will be exposed to.  By the way, what's your blood type and have you had any social diseases lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB+
> 
> And I'm infected with Senile Dementia which is VERY contagious -- but only through direct DNA injections.
> 
> )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaahh... the most common of all blood types. AB- being the most rare. I'm O-, the "universal donor."
> 
> Quick question, if you're rhet 2, who is rhet 1?
> 
> And welcome aboard. I hope you like the place. Can be pretty rough at times though.
Click to expand...


Is there anything in life that is NOT "pretty rough at times"?

I ain't skeered just 'cause I'm a-hiding under the bed, dad nab it!


----------



## 007

rhet 2 said:


> Is there anything in life that is NOT "pretty rough at times"?


Hopefully dying.



rhet 2 said:


> I ain't skeered just 'cause I'm a-hiding under the bed, dad nab it!


I'm sure after you've been around awhile, you'll pick up friends that will have your back. But the "coffee shop" in the general section is a "no fighting zone" if you just care to chat. No politics there either.


----------



## rhet 2

johnrocks said:


>




Good to greet you, you right wing extremist nut case!  

If you're here, too, I know I'm gonna likes it.


----------



## rhet 2

Pale Rider said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're here.  The longer you stay, the more rhetoric you will be exposed to.  By the way, what's your blood type and have you had any social diseases lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB+
> 
> And I'm infected with Senile Dementia which is VERY contagious -- but only through direct DNA injections.
> 
> )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaahh... the most common of all blood types. AB- being the most rare. I'm O-, the "universal donor."
> 
> Quick question, if you're rhet 2, who is rhet 1?
> 
> And welcome aboard. I hope you like the place. Can be pretty rough at times though.
Click to expand...


rhet 1 was assassinated during a computer explosion in a previous life


----------



## The T

Hello Rhet...

Great to see you!


----------



## Lumpy 1

rhet 2 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I suspect we definitely will enjoy a "meeting of the minds" -- and kites are FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's kinda difficult when you first get on a Board and some Lumpy guy comes along and bugs you..Is this your first time on a Discussion Board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Is this a significant limitation in my value to humanity?  )
Click to expand...


Not at all, I doubt you'd allow it..

I'm thinking, I'll have to step up my game to pull one over on you...but I will..


----------



## rhet 2

Lumpy 1 said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's kinda difficult when you first get on a Board and some Lumpy guy comes along and bugs you..Is this your first time on a Discussion Board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Is this a significant limitation in my value to humanity?  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all, I doubt you'd allow it..
> 
> I'm thinking, I'll have to step up my game to pull one over on you...but I will..
Click to expand...


Excellent!

The only way to improve one's game is practice-practice-practice -- with an occasional mega-dose of muscle pain reliever to follow.   And the better the opposition in the practice, the better your own return volley becomes, yes?


----------



## Si modo

Welcome.


----------



## Lumpy 1

rhet 2 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Is this a significant limitation in my value to humanity?  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, I doubt you'd allow it..
> 
> I'm thinking, I'll have to step up my game to pull one over on you...but I will..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> The only way to improve one's game is practice-practice-practice -- with an occasional mega-dose of muscle pain reliever to follow.   And the better the opposition in the practice, the better your own return volley becomes, yes?
Click to expand...


Quite so.. I hope you do stick around here. I do hate getting all stimulated for nothing. You Gals do have a knack for that, after all...


----------



## Oddball

rhet 2 said:


> Works for me -- if you know how to load it.  I don't.  )


 Hocus pocus...Flippety flam...A razzamatazz and ALACAZAM!


----------



## rhet 2

Oddball said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me -- if you know how to load it.  I don't.  )
> 
> 
> 
> Hocus pocus...Flippety flam...A razzamatazz and ALACAZAM!
Click to expand...


Wow!

"I'm HOME!   Mommy??????????   I'm home, Mom.    Mom?   Dad?   Dad? .........  Toto!   Where did you stash ......... and what is that bone you're chewing on? ..........."


Thank you, dear one.

The computer challenged are duly and most humbly grateful.


----------



## Kalam

rhet 2 said:


> To keep it simple, I'm a semi-retired English prof with two degrees:  one in medieval languages and literatures, the other in composition and rhetoric.
> 
> And I am NOT a believer in Grammar Police Thuggology -- too much Chaucer and Shakespeare and Samuel Pepys, I suppose.
> 
> I adore satire, and my favorite is Jonathan Swift.  Gullible Travels is okay, but Modest Proposal blows the British brutality to smithereens.
> 
> Oh, not that it matters all that much, but I'm a Texan, family back to Austin's second bunch of imports, family buried all over the state -- and I've got a great-great granddaddy who fought with Marion in the Carolinas -- Mel Gibson should eat his heart out.



I thoroughly enjoyed Chaucer and some Shakespeare. I must admit to liking _Gulliver's Travels_ more than _A Modest Proposal_.

_"Here commences a new dominion acquired with a title by divine right. Ships are sent with the first opportunity; the natives driven out or destroyed; their princes tortured to discover their gold; a free license given to all acts of inhumanity and lust, the earth reeking with the blood of its inhabitants; and this execrable crew of butchers, employed in so pious an expedition, is a modern colony, sent to covert and civilize an idolatrous and barbarous people!"_​
Anyway, welcome to USMB!


----------



## rhet 2

Si modo said:


> Welcome.




Thank you.

I love your sig line -- had to look it up to refresh the tired brain cells, but those words meant a lot to me at the time.

Purdue has trained up many a strong American who has served this nation well.


----------



## rhet 2

Kalam said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To keep it simple, I'm a semi-retired English prof with two degrees:  one in medieval languages and literatures, the other in composition and rhetoric.
> 
> And I am NOT a believer in Grammar Police Thuggology -- too much Chaucer and Shakespeare and Samuel Pepys, I suppose.
> 
> I adore satire, and my favorite is Jonathan Swift.  Gullible Travels is okay, but Modest Proposal blows the British brutality to smithereens.
> 
> Oh, not that it matters all that much, but I'm a Texan, family back to Austin's second bunch of imports, family buried all over the state -- and I've got a great-great granddaddy who fought with Marion in the Carolinas -- Mel Gibson should eat his heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed Chaucer and some Shakespeare. I must admit to liking _Gulliver's Travels_ more than _A Modest Proposal_.
> 
> _"Here commences a new dominion acquired with a title by divine right. Ships are sent with the first opportunity; the natives driven out or destroyed; their princes tortured to discover their gold; a free license given to all acts of inhumanity and lust, the earth reeking with the blood of its inhabitants; and this execrable crew of butchers, employed in so pious an expedition, is a modern colony, sent to covert and civilize an idolatrous and barbarous people!"_​
> Anyway, welcome to USMB!
Click to expand...


 

"I hope you will be ready to own publickly, whenever you shall be called to it, that by your great and frequent Urgency you prevailed on me to publish a very loose and uncorrect Account of my Travels . . . . But I do not remember I gave you Power to consent, that any thing should be omitted, and much less that any thing should be inserted:  Therefore, as to the latter, I do here renounce every thing of that Kind . . . ."   A Letter from Capt. Gulliver, to his Cousin Sympson.

Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Big Fitz

Rhet?!?  RHET's here now?!?






You're gonna love it here.  Libs aren't a protected species, and I can hear the Hannity ejecties wailing in fear and anger already.  It's all brass knuckles and lolcats here which makes it so much better.

So, remember.  Life sucks, wear a helmet and take this... it's dark, your standard issue lolcat.






Thanks for being the cherry on top of this Sunday.  (deliberately spelled this way you grammar goons can cram it)


----------



## rhet 2

Big Fitz said:


> Rhet?!?  RHET's here now?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna love it here.  Libs aren't a protected species, and I can hear the Hannity ejecties wailing in fear and anger already.  It's all brass knuckles and lolcats here which makes it so much better.
> 
> So, remember.  Life sucks, wear a helmet and take this... it's dark, your standard issue lolcat.




Oh, hell YES!  one FIST BUMP, O most chilly of the COOOOOOOOOL Pipples!


----------



## Big Fitz

So cool I spit ice cubes on the competition.


----------



## Ringel05

rhet 2 said:


> Hey, everybody starts with oral communication:  "Wa-wa, mommy, pease?"  and "NO!" being the most common.



Some never move past that stage.


----------



## rhet 2

Ringel05 said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, everybody starts with oral communication:  "Wa-wa, mommy, pease?"  and "NO!" being the most common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some never move past that stage.
Click to expand...


Indeed.

and then they never learn to read past the See Jane Run/Dr.Zeus levels.

How can they, with the attention span habituated to 12 minute spurts of happy-happy goo on a screen across the room?

Now do I put in the laugh-laugh or the weep-weep smilie?


----------



## Ringel05

rhet 2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, everybody starts with oral communication:  "Wa-wa, mommy, pease?"  and "NO!" being the most common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some never move past that stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> and then they never learn to read past the See Jane Run/Dr.Zeus levels.
> 
> How can they, with the attention span habituated to 12 minute spurts of happy-happy goo on a screen across the room?
> 
> Now do I put in the laugh-laugh or the weep-weep smilie?
Click to expand...


The shrug shoulders works for me, too much exposure to emotive rationalization and not enough rational cognition primarily where politics are concerned.


----------



## DiveCon

lol
lets see if this works


		PHP:
	

 type :lol: for the laugh 
:cuckoo: for the nuts
 :eusa_hand: for the hand
:eusa_liar:for liar
:eusa_angel: for angel


the rest you will find in the full editor


----------



## rhet 2

Ringel05 said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some never move past that stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> and then they never learn to read past the See Jane Run/Dr.Zeus levels.
> 
> How can they, with the attention span habituated to 12 minute spurts of happy-happy goo on a screen across the room?
> 
> Now do I put in the laugh-laugh or the weep-weep smilie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shrug shoulders works for me, too much exposure to emotive rationalization and not enough rational cognition primarily where politics are concerned.
Click to expand...


There is such a wide variety of topics!   And some very deep thinkers -- on both sides of the Great Divide -- people who say things really worth thinking about!

I'm loving it, indeed.


----------



## rhet 2

DiveCon said:


> lol
> lets see if this works
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> type :lol: for the laugh
> :cuckoo: for the nuts
> :eusa_hand: for the hand
> :eusa_liar:for liar
> :eusa_angel: for angel
> 
> 
> the rest you will find in the full editor



Thank you!

This I shall keep pinned to my bulletin board!

very handy visual aids -- and shortcuts -- such smilies are!


----------



## Ringel05

rhet 2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> and then they never learn to read past the See Jane Run/Dr.Zeus levels.
> 
> How can they, with the attention span habituated to 12 minute spurts of happy-happy goo on a screen across the room?
> 
> Now do I put in the laugh-laugh or the weep-weep smilie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shrug shoulders works for me, too much exposure to emotive rationalization and not enough rational cognition primarily where politics are concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is such a wide variety of topics!   And some very deep thinkers -- on both sides of the Great Divide -- people who say things really worth thinking about!
> 
> I'm loving it, indeed.
Click to expand...


You won't get an argument from me on that point but I find them to be relatively few and far between mixed in with the standard regurgitated, programed rhetoric, generalities, and stereotypical assumptions tossed back and forth like metaphorical flaming darts.


----------



## rhet 2

Ringel05 said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shrug shoulders works for me, too much exposure to emotive rationalization and not enough rational cognition primarily where politics are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is such a wide variety of topics!   And some very deep thinkers -- on both sides of the Great Divide -- people who say things really worth thinking about!
> 
> I'm loving it, indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't get an argument from me on that point but I find them to be relatively few and far between mixed in with the standard regurgitated, programed rhetoric, generalities, and stereotypical assumptions tossed back and forth like metaphorical flaming darts.
Click to expand...


We live in an era of instant everything -- from coffee to intellectual convictions.

Not many have the patience for in-depth and complicated analyses.

Sadly.


----------



## Ringel05

rhet 2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is such a wide variety of topics!   And some very deep thinkers -- on both sides of the Great Divide -- people who say things really worth thinking about!
> 
> I'm loving it, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't get an argument from me on that point but I find them to be relatively few and far between mixed in with the standard regurgitated, programed rhetoric, generalities, and stereotypical assumptions tossed back and forth like metaphorical flaming darts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We live in an era of instant everything -- from coffee to intellectual convictions.
> 
> Not many have the patience for in-depth and complicated analyses.
> 
> Sadly.
Click to expand...


If it can't be concluded with a happy ending in a half hour TV show while eating a microwave dinner with an instant beverage then someone is to blame for the failure.


----------



## Big Fitz

rhet 2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is such a wide variety of topics!   And some very deep thinkers -- on both sides of the Great Divide -- people who say things really worth thinking about!
> 
> I'm loving it, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't get an argument from me on that point but I find them to be relatively few and far between mixed in with the standard regurgitated, programed rhetoric, generalities, and stereotypical assumptions tossed back and forth like metaphorical flaming darts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We live in an era of instant everything -- from coffee to intellectual convictions.
> 
> Not many have the patience for in-depth and complicated analyses.
> 
> Sadly.
Click to expand...

but a plethora of instant stupidity.


----------



## geauxtohell

rhet 2 said:


> To keep it simple, I'm a semi-retired English prof with two degrees:  one in medieval languages and literatures, the other in composition and rhetoric.
> 
> And I am NOT a believer in Grammar Police Thuggology -- too much Chaucer and Shakespeare and Samuel Pepys, I suppose.
> 
> I adore satire, and my favorite is Jonathan Swift.  Gullible Travels is okay, but Modest Proposal blows the British brutality to smithereens.
> 
> Oh, not that it matters all that much, but I'm a Texan, family back to Austin's second bunch of imports, family buried all over the state -- and I've got a great-great granddaddy who fought with Marion in the Carolinas -- Mel Gibson should eat his heart out.



Oh good.

You're here.


----------



## rhet 2

geauxtohell said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To keep it simple, I'm a semi-retired English prof with two degrees:  one in medieval languages and literatures, the other in composition and rhetoric.
> 
> And I am NOT a believer in Grammar Police Thuggology -- too much Chaucer and Shakespeare and Samuel Pepys, I suppose.
> 
> I adore satire, and my favorite is Jonathan Swift.  Gullible Travels is okay, but Modest Proposal blows the British brutality to smithereens.
> 
> Oh, not that it matters all that much, but I'm a Texan, family back to Austin's second bunch of imports, family buried all over the state -- and I've got a great-great granddaddy who fought with Marion in the Carolinas -- Mel Gibson should eat his heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good.
> 
> You're here.
Click to expand...


Yo

I share your joy in the greeting.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

You going to stay in th e kiddie pool?


----------



## rhet 2

Mr.Fitnah said:


> You going to stay in th e kiddie pool?



Until I've got some of the plankton "trained up into the way in which" they don't know they need to go, maybe

Sharks I leave to the pros -- and watch the pros eat shark steak, learning by observation before trying the same myself.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Ah, lay in wait.
Tafsir.com Tafsir Ibn Kathir


----------



## Kalam

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Ah, lay in wait.
> Tafsir.com Tafsir Ibn Kathir



You're such a psycho ****.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Kalam said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, lay in wait.
> Tafsir.com Tafsir Ibn Kathir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a psycho ****.
Click to expand...


Thanks for leading  with your strongest intellectual argument.


----------



## Kalam

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, lay in wait.
> Tafsir.com Tafsir Ibn Kathir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a psycho ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for leading  with your strongest intellectual argument.
Click to expand...


When you have to turn every thread on USMB into an outlet for your farcical propaganda about my religion, don't be surprised when everybody else doesn't want to play along. 

Seek psychiatric help, kafir.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Its  not a religion, it's a street gang that calls for my death .


----------



## Kalam

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Its  not a religion, it's a street gang that calls for my death .



Then head over to the Middle East and do something about it, pussy. Quit hijacking threads.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The ME isnt the front line.
Education and knowledge about Islam is the front line .
You  lose that war daily.


----------



## Kalam

Mr.Fitnah said:


> The ME isnt the front line.
> Education and knowledge about Islam is the front line .
> You  lose that war daily.



Keep it in the religion forum and off this guy's intro thread. Nobody wants to hear your psycho ravings outside of the designated subforum.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Kalam said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ME isnt the front line.
> Education and knowledge about Islam is the front line .
> You  lose that war daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it in the religion forum and off this guy's intro thread. Nobody wants to hear your psycho ravings outside of the designated subforum.
Click to expand...

She.
I guess you have a point ,perhaps you should restrict your posts to  the "introduce yourself"  forum , since they don't ( despite  what you say)have a  lies  and distortions about Islam forum.


----------



## Kalam

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ME isnt the front line.
> Education and knowledge about Islam is the front line .
> You  lose that war daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it in the religion forum and off this guy's intro thread. Nobody wants to hear your psycho ravings outside of the designated subforum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She.
Click to expand...

If this is correct, I hope she'll forgive me.



Mr.Fitnah said:


> I guess you have a point ,perhaps you should restrict your posts to  the "introduce yourself"  forum , since they don't ( despite  what you say)have a  lies  and distortions about Islam forum.


Like I said, nobody cares. Keep it in the religion subforum, kafir filth.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Kalam said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it in the religion forum and off this guy's intro thread. Nobody wants to hear your psycho ravings outside of the designated subforum.
> 
> 
> 
> She.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this is correct, I hope she'll forgive me.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you have a point ,perhaps you should restrict your posts to  the "introduce yourself"  forum , since they don't ( despite  what you say)have a  lies  and distortions about Islam forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, nobody cares. Keep it in the religion subforum, kafir filth.
Click to expand...


You  seem to care .
But you don't seem to care about  these posts.
everyone is waiting  for more unequivocal nonsense , perhaps  you should  make them wait a little longer.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1374719-post416.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2698504-post83.html


----------



## rhet 2

Kalam said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it in the religion forum and off this guy's intro thread. Nobody wants to hear your psycho ravings outside of the designated subforum.
> 
> 
> 
> She.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this is correct, I hope she'll forgive me.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you have a point ,perhaps you should restrict your posts to  the "introduce yourself"  forum , since they don't ( despite  what you say)have a  lies  and distortions about Islam forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, nobody cares. Keep it in the religion subforum, kafir filth.
Click to expand...


Me, I prefer to NOT overlook heresy and those who spit on the Law of Moses -- for them I feel only pity.

Each must stand before the ONE Who IS, WAS, and Ever Will Be to have his or her own heart read out for all the angels to see as the ONE sees.   And those who are not fit to stand in HIS presence and are unable to endure the TRUTH they shall see must pay the price for their own pride and greed for that which has been forbidden by the Word of the Almighty since Cain murdered his brother in proud lust for supremacy that belongs ONLY TO THE ONE WHO KNOWS the hearts of every man and woman.

NO MAN rules my heart but the ONE, and HE ALONE sets the WAY straight for my feet to follow.  And persistent obstinate blindness does NOT shed light upon the path through treacherous sands and poisonous lies to destroy the honor and integrity, the compassion and the respect -- and the mercy -- which is commanded of those who want to seek that path.


----------



## Big Fitz

Kalam said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it in the religion forum and off this guy's intro thread. Nobody wants to hear your psycho ravings outside of the designated subforum.
> 
> 
> 
> She.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this is correct, I hope she'll forgive me.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you have a point ,perhaps you should restrict your posts to  the "introduce yourself"  forum , since they don't ( despite  what you say)have a  lies  and distortions about Islam forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, nobody cares. Keep it in the religion subforum, kafir filth.
Click to expand...

Kalam, as someone who doesn't know much about you and has had the good fortune to meet some moderate muslims in his life, I can say you're a poor representative of your faith here.  I'm willing to give muslims the benefit of the doubt on how they live their faith and see their character and desires for their faith.  Then you go and try to intimidate someone who is pointing out the Koran's own teachings, to get them to stop.  It doesn't make you look good.  But, when the passage shown is the equivalent of someone start talking about instituting Mosaic law, you have to take this at face value.  The problem is you have people in your religion who WANT and are succeeding in enacting Sharia law which is even MORE barbaric than Mosaic Law, then desire to have a protective double standard.

You may be wise to take your fight back to the religion forum as well.  Your feud with Mr. Fitnah has no place here.  As I know Rhet very well, it was at most interesting to her, but I doubt it did anything to change her view already on Islam.  She's one schmart cookie.


----------



## Kalam

Big Fitz said:


> Kalam, as someone who doesn't know much about you and has had the good fortune to meet some moderate muslims in his life, I can say you're a poor representative of your faith here.


I'm not attempting to "represent my faith" in this discussion. My patience for propaganda-spewing morons has worn thin and I'm attempting to make it clear that hijacking threads does not sit well with me. 

If my response to the OP had been something about converting to Islam, it would be equally inappropriate. Religious discussions belong in the religion subforum, not in whatever unrelated thread some idiot decides to take over for use as a means for disseminating his uneducated opinions.


----------



## rhet 2

Kalam said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam, as someone who doesn't know much about you and has had the good fortune to meet some moderate muslims in his life, I can say you're a poor representative of your faith here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attempting to "represent my faith" in this discussion. My patience for propaganda-spewing morons has worn thin and I'm attempting to make it clear that hijacking threads does not sit well with me.
> 
> If my response to the OP had been something about converting to Islam, it would be equally inappropriate. Religious discussions belong in the religion subforum, not in whatever unrelated thread some idiot decides to take over for use as a means for disseminating his uneducated opinions.
Click to expand...


But patience is a gift of God, a virtue commanded of those who seek to serve the ONE Who Is -- and HIS gift, one among so many thousands they cannot be counted, is the gift of virtue.   Virtue is strength of character -- integrity and honor -- and essential to integrity and honor is patience, among a thousand other positive and gentle behaviors that foster the life of virtue and integrity in others.   To have patience while others reach the maturity to find virtue of their own:  that is essential to teaching others to love the ONE Who Is -- and surely an humble creature, who admits dependency on the ONE and petitions for such a great gift to enable service to the ONE, shall receive such a mercy from the LORD of Mercy -- since we petition for Mercy only so that we may better serve Him.

Why, then, are you short of patience?   Ask and it will be given to you.


----------



## Big Fitz

You have the flag of Saudi Arabia with it's Koranic script on it.  You have commented on your faith many times.  You are a representative of your faith by default.  Just as I can be seen as one for Christianity.

And I TOLD you Rhet's a smart cookie.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Well  let me speak  for  Imam kalam,
When the idiots are so idiotic and the scripture they present  so unassailable  and Islam becomes indefensible .
One tends to lose  their temper .
See pic @  http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## Kalam

rhet 2 said:


> But patience is a gift of God, a virtue commanded of those who seek to serve the ONE Who Is -- and HIS gift, one among so many thousands they cannot be counted, is the gift of virtue.   Virtue is strength of character -- integrity and honor -- and essential to integrity and honor is patience, among a thousand other positive and gentle behaviors that foster the life of virtue and integrity in others.   To have patience while others reach the maturity to find virtue of their own:  that is essential to teaching others to love the ONE Who Is -- and surely an humble creature, who admits dependency on the ONE and petitions for such a great gift to enable service to the ONE, shall receive such a mercy from the LORD of Mercy -- since we petition for Mercy only so that we may better serve Him.


I am usually a patient person, even when my religion is under fire (as it almost always is.) Once in a while, my temper betrays me. None of us is perfect. 



rhet 2 said:


> Why, then, are you short of patience?   Ask and it will be given to you.


_O you who believe, seek assistance through patience and prayer; surely Allah is with the patient._ - 2:153​


----------



## Kalam

Big Fitz said:


> *You have the flag of Saudi Arabia* with it's Koranic script on it.  You have commented on your faith many times.  You are a representative of your faith by default.  Just as I can be seen as one for Christianity.
> 
> And I TOLD you Rhet's a smart cookie.



The avatar isn't meant to represent Saudi Arabia; the Saudis merely appropriated the religious imagery from this banner to distract believers from their regime's depravity and un-Islamic nature. 

Frankly, anybody who judges 1.5 billion people based on my posts here isn't the type of person who is going to learn much about Islam (or anything, for that matter) in the first place.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Well your religion is going to  be under fire as long as it calls for the eradication of all non muslims, so quite your whining  sissy.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Kalam said:


> Frankly, anybody who judges 1.5 billion people based on my posts here isn't the type of person who is going to learn much about Islam (or anything, for that matter) in the first place.


No shit that  aught to be your sig .


----------



## Kalam

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Well your religion is going to  be under fire as long as it calls for the eradication of all non muslims, so quite your whining  sissy.



You're the only one foolish enough to believe that.


----------



## Kalam

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, anybody who judges 1.5 billion people based on my posts here isn't the type of person who is going to learn much about Islam (or anything, for that matter) in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> No shit that  aught to be your sig .
Click to expand...


Your opinion of Islam, on the other hand, is authoritative and entirely representative of the religion's teachings.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Kalam said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well your religion is going to  be under fire as long as it calls for the eradication of all non muslims, so quite your whining  sissy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the only one foolish enough to believe that.
Click to expand...

If you could have proved else wise, you would have.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/religion-and-ethics/81748-islam-forbids.html


----------



## rhet 2

Kalam said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But patience is a gift of God, a virtue commanded of those who seek to serve the ONE Who Is -- and HIS gift, one among so many thousands they cannot be counted, is the gift of virtue.   Virtue is strength of character -- integrity and honor -- and essential to integrity and honor is patience, among a thousand other positive and gentle behaviors that foster the life of virtue and integrity in others.   To have patience while others reach the maturity to find virtue of their own:  that is essential to teaching others to love the ONE Who Is -- and surely an humble creature, who admits dependency on the ONE and petitions for such a great gift to enable service to the ONE, shall receive such a mercy from the LORD of Mercy -- since we petition for Mercy only so that we may better serve Him.
> 
> 
> 
> I am usually a patient person, even when my religion is under fire (as it almost always is.) Once in a while, my temper betrays me. None of us is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, then, are you short of patience?   Ask and it will be given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _O you who believe, seek assistance through patience and prayer; surely Allah is with the patient._ - 2:153​
Click to expand...



To those who seek the Truth, will the ONE not give it?   Who wants to know, will be given the ability to see and understand and come to know.

There is no cause for anger and bitter competition, jealousy and loss of dignity and respect for all His creatures -- if we but seek the Truth.

It is only when we seek to ram OUR vision into God's mind and force HIM to see as we ourselves see that we become angry and frightened, because, instead of seeking TRUTH, we seek Power -- just as Satan sought power forbidden to any save the ONE.

The ONE does not hide Himself from those who admit they do not know all things, that they have no power and no authority over anything, from those who earnestly seek the ONE.   There is no need for anger or bitterness or jealousy -- for endless wars over which of us is wiser or more honest and virtuous than the other -- all that is required is that we RELAX and let the ONE Who IS rule as it should be, let HIM give us the eyes we need to see -- and the Light to see with.


----------



## Kalam

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well your religion is going to  be under fire as long as it calls for the eradication of all non muslims, so quite your whining  sissy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the only one foolish enough to believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you could have proved else wise, you would have.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/religion-and-ethics/81748-islam-forbids.html
Click to expand...


Nobody will ever prove anything to your satisfaction because you refuse to accept evidence that contradicts your ignorant preconceptions.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Kalam said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, anybody who judges 1.5 billion people based on my posts here isn't the type of person who is going to learn much about Islam (or anything, for that matter) in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> No shit that  aught to be your sig .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion of Islam, on the other hand, is authoritative and entirely representative of the religion's teachings.
Click to expand...

I dont post my opinions.
I post the opinions of Islam of scholars.
Sometimes you do as well,
 but  they rarely say what you  want them to,
 once you read them and  look at them in context.


----------



## Kalam

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit that  aught to be your sig .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion of Islam, on the other hand, is authoritative and entirely representative of the religion's teachings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont post my opinions.
> I post the opinions of Islam of scholars.
> Sometimes you do as well,
> but  they rarely say what you  want them to,
> once you read them and  look at them in context.
Click to expand...


As I said, you post scholars' opinions that confirm your preconceptions. There is a reason that nearly all of them are Wahhabi.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Im going to leave  you in the capable hands of  the Rhet.
If you will both excuse me. Thanks


----------



## Kalam

rhet 2 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But patience is a gift of God, a virtue commanded of those who seek to serve the ONE Who Is -- and HIS gift, one among so many thousands they cannot be counted, is the gift of virtue.   Virtue is strength of character -- integrity and honor -- and essential to integrity and honor is patience, among a thousand other positive and gentle behaviors that foster the life of virtue and integrity in others.   To have patience while others reach the maturity to find virtue of their own:  that is essential to teaching others to love the ONE Who Is -- and surely an humble creature, who admits dependency on the ONE and petitions for such a great gift to enable service to the ONE, shall receive such a mercy from the LORD of Mercy -- since we petition for Mercy only so that we may better serve Him.
> 
> 
> 
> I am usually a patient person, even when my religion is under fire (as it almost always is.) Once in a while, my temper betrays me. None of us is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, then, are you short of patience?   Ask and it will be given to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _O you who believe, seek assistance through patience and prayer; surely Allah is with the patient._ - 2:153​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To those who seek the Truth, will the ONE not give it?   Who wants to know, will be given the ability to see and understand and come to know.
> 
> There is no cause for anger and bitter competition, jealousy and loss of dignity and respect for all His creatures -- if we but seek the Truth.
> 
> It is only when we seek to ram OUR vision into God's mind and force HIM to see as we ourselves see that we become angry and frightened, because, instead of seeking TRUTH, we seek Power -- just as Satan sought power forbidden to any save the ONE.
> 
> The ONE does not hide Himself from those who admit they do not know all things, that they have no power and no authority over anything, from those who earnestly seek the ONE.   There is no need for anger or bitterness or jealousy -- for endless wars over which of us is wiser or more honest and virtuous than the other -- all that is required is that we RELAX and let the ONE Who IS rule as it should be, let HIM give us the eyes we need to see -- and the Light to see with.
Click to expand...


Forgive me, but I'm not entirely sure what you're saying here.


----------



## Big Fitz

Ah!  you assume I wanted to learn about Islam.  Nope.  Not interested.  I have my faith already thank you.  As long as I am left to worship in peace, I am happy with letting others worship in peace.  But when others wish to put me under their religious law, we have problems.  Big fat hairy 500lbs gorilla wigged out on PCP problems.  I've lived with muslims.  Ones who see sharia as ancient and obsolete but a guide in their lives, not those who see it as the way of the future.

As for the script on the flag being from the quran or not, I don't give a fig.  I've heard from multiple sources it is that I trust more.  Point still remains, you are what you post here.  That makes you a representative whether you like it or not.  I also submit that any religion that cannot abide honest and open questioning and criticism of it's teachings and doctrines as philosophically weak, hiding behind violence and evil.  Christianity and Judaism subjects itself regularly to this and has become better religions for it.  I can't speak for eastern religions, but even Buddhism and Hinduism is constantly looking for enlightenment to find truth.  I can at least respect that above and beyond respecting the faith of anyone who wishes to follow their faith in peace and show the same tolerance for other faiths.

And with that, I've hijacked enough of this thread from Rhet's welcome.  So, any more will have to be done in the religion forum if I so desire to join a thread on it.


----------



## rhet 2

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Im going to leave  you in the capable hands of  the Rhet.
> If you will both excuse me. Thanks



may your dreams be sweet and healing so that you waken with strength and energy renewed


----------



## Kalam

Big Fitz said:


> *Ah!  you assume I wanted to learn about Islam.  Nope.  Not interested.*  I have my faith already thank you.  As long as I am left to worship in peace, I am happy with letting others worship in peace.  But when others wish to put me under their religious law, we have problems.  Big fat hairy 500lbs gorilla wigged out on PCP problems.  I've lived with muslims.  Ones who see sharia as ancient and obsolete but a guide in their lives, not those who see it as the way of the future.


I assumed what?



Big Fitz said:


> As for the script on the flag being from the quran or not, I don't give a fig.  I've heard from multiple sources it is that I trust more.  Point still remains, you are what you post here.  That makes you a representative whether you like it or not.


I didn't say anything about it being from the Qur'an or not. I said that my avatar was not meant to represent Saudi Arabia.


----------



## rhet 2

Big Fitz said:


> Ah!  you assume I wanted to learn about Islam.  Nope.  Not interested.  I have my faith already thank you.  As long as I am left to worship in peace, I am happy with letting others worship in peace.  But when others wish to put me under their religious law, we have problems.  Big fat hairy 500lbs gorilla wigged out on PCP problems.  I've lived with muslims.  Ones who see sharia as ancient and obsolete but a guide in their lives, not those who see it as the way of the future.
> 
> As for the script on the flag being from the quran or not, I don't give a fig.  I've heard from multiple sources it is that I trust more.  Point still remains, you are what you post here.  That makes you a representative whether you like it or not.



So it should be.

I, too, have other things of greater immediate urgency to study and think on.

And each person MUST BE true to their own personal Creature-hood.

What you are, BE.   Just do not get in the way to block the same for others.

There is only one person accountable for you -- and that's YOU.

And only one person accountable for me -- MYSELF.

Just one thing:  don't block, inhibit, trash or destroy that same God-given right for another.  Do not get between God and what HE has created in somebody else.

I do highly approve, in all sincerity.


----------



## xotoxi

California Girl said:


> I am thrilled that Rhet is here - I hear rumors that she is a cool poster and I do like a cool poster.


 
I heard she was a twat.


----------



## Kat

xotoxi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that Rhet is here - I hear rumors that she is a cool poster and I do like a cool poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard she was a twat.
Click to expand...


----------



## xotoxi

Kat said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that Rhet is here - I hear rumors that she is a cool poster and I do like a cool poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard she was a twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oops!  Sorry.

It appears that I've let the Kat out of the bag.


----------



## noose4

Holy Moley!!!


----------



## leenco12

rhet 2 said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're here.  The longer you stay, the more rhetoric you will be exposed to.  By the way, what's your blood type and have you had any social diseases lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB+
> 
> And I'm infected with Senile Dementia which is VERY contagious -- but only through direct DNA injections.
> 
> )
Click to expand...



It seems good, thanks.

I'll catch on -- eventually. Old ladies just move a tad bit slower than you young squirts.


----------



## peach174

Good day to you, good mistress.
Mayhap you will do wondrous well in this forum!
Carouse and have a wondrous well time.


----------



## rhet 2

leenco12 said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're here.  The longer you stay, the more rhetoric you will be exposed to.  By the way, what's your blood type and have you had any social diseases lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB+
> 
> And I'm infected with Senile Dementia which is VERY contagious -- but only through direct DNA injections.
> 
> )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems good, thanks.
> 
> I'll catch on -- eventually. Old ladies just move a tad bit slower than you young squirts.
Click to expand...


Us old ladies watch each other's backs -- and stand ready to catch when one of us trips over our own feet.

Nice to "meet" you!  and good luck!


----------



## rhet 2

peach174 said:


> Good day to you, good mistress.
> Mayhap you will do wondrous well in this forum!
> Carouse and have a wondrous well time.



And good nooning to you, as well.

I think I like it here, yes.

And thank you for the well-come greeting.


----------



## rhet 2

noose4 said:


> Holy Moley!!!




Match your "Holy Moley!!!!" and raise you one "Oh, God!!!!"



"no fear!" right?

Actually, I'm glad to see you, also -- no satire and no irony intended -- a true statement, whether you accept the reality of it or not.

so there!


----------



## bodecea

Welcome.   Let the good times roll!


----------



## rhet 2

bodecea said:


> Welcome.   Let the good times roll!




Oh, I HAVE missed your level-headed common sense and willingness to make me THINK before I open my mouth!

Thank you!  Honorable opponents of sincere opposing convictions are so very hard to find these days.

And I mean that with all respect -- for you surely have earned such from me.

I promise not to go hunting -- or return fire, either.  How's that?


----------



## rhet 2

Plasmaball said:


> awesome! now when i see you make an insane rant about shit, i can skip over it and call you mentally unstable to your face.




whatever rings your chimes, dude

your personal happiness, after all, is the primary reason the entire cosmos exists


----------



## Kat

Plasmaball said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> awesome! now when i see you make an insane rant about shit, i can skip over it and call you mentally unstable to your face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever rings your chimes, dude
> 
> your personal happiness, after all, is the primary reason the entire cosmos exists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hippie scum
Click to expand...


Oh aren't you a tough guy. Rhet must have shown you your ass many times over for you to be this hostile.


----------



## noose4

rhet 2 said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moley!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match your "Holy Moley!!!!" and raise you one "Oh, God!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> "no fear!" right?
> 
> Actually, I'm glad to see you, also -- no satire and no irony intended -- a true statement, whether you accept the reality of it or not.
> 
> so there!
Click to expand...



I will have to come by more often a lot of familar people here.


----------



## Big Fitz

rhet 2 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> awesome! now when i see you make an insane rant about shit, i can skip over it and call you mentally unstable to your face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever rings your chimes, dude
> 
> your personal happiness, after all, is the primary reason the entire cosmos exists
Click to expand...

well ring-a-ding ding.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gWMJLUbk10]YouTube - Chuck Berry My Ding A Ling[/ame]

Happy now?


----------



## rhet 2

Big Fitz said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> awesome! now when i see you make an insane rant about shit, i can skip over it and call you mentally unstable to your face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever rings your chimes, dude
> 
> your personal happiness, after all, is the primary reason the entire cosmos exists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well ring-a-ding ding.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gWMJLUbk10]YouTube - Chuck Berry My Ding A Ling[/ame]
> 
> Happy now?
Click to expand...


Not particularly happy or unhappy, either way.   Just normal.

You?


----------



## bodecea

rhet 2 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.   Let the good times roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I HAVE missed your level-headed common sense and willingness to make me THINK before I open my mouth!
> 
> Thank you!  Honorable opponents of sincere opposing convictions are so very hard to find these days.
> 
> And I mean that with all respect -- for you surely have earned such from me.
> 
> I promise not to go hunting -- or return fire, either.  How's that?
Click to expand...


Did you guys hear that?   Didcha?   She called me "level headed".....you are all witnesses.


----------



## Big Fitz

rhet 2 said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever rings your chimes, dude
> 
> your personal happiness, after all, is the primary reason the entire cosmos exists
> 
> 
> 
> well ring-a-ding ding.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gWMJLUbk10]YouTube - Chuck Berry My Ding A Ling[/ame]
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not particularly happy or unhappy, either way.   Just normal.
> 
> You?
Click to expand...

I'm busy playing with my ding-a-ling, so I'm good.


----------



## Ringel05

bodecea said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.   Let the good times roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I HAVE missed your level-headed common sense and willingness to make me THINK before I open my mouth!
> 
> Thank you!  Honorable opponents of sincere opposing convictions are so very hard to find these days.
> 
> And I mean that with all respect -- for you surely have earned such from me.
> 
> I promise not to go hunting -- or return fire, either.  How's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you guys hear that?   Didcha?   She called me "level headed".....you are all witnesses.
Click to expand...


Does that mean "flat on the top"?


----------



## Kat

bodecea said:


> rhet 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.   Let the good times roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I HAVE missed your level-headed common sense and willingness to make me THINK before I open my mouth!
> 
> Thank you!  Honorable opponents of sincere opposing convictions are so very hard to find these days.
> 
> And I mean that with all respect -- for you surely have earned such from me.
> 
> I promise not to go hunting -- or return fire, either.  How's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you guys hear that?   Didcha?   She called me "level headed".....you are all witnesses.
Click to expand...



You saying you aren't?


----------



## Kat

Plasmaball said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> hippie scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh aren't you a tough guy. Rhet must have shown you your ass many times over for you to be this hostile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough guy? hardly. Only rhet has shown me is how  she is
Click to expand...


How so?

And you are the one that came in with guns a blazing, not her.


----------



## rhet 2

Kat said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh aren't you a tough guy. Rhet must have shown you your ass many times over for you to be this hostile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough guy? hardly. Only rhet has shown me is how  she is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> And you are the one that came in with guns a blazing, not her.
Click to expand...


Tha's o-k -- I'm tougher than some of the youngsters he might target otherwise.  

As to being crazy, damned straight I am -- and PROUD OF IT -- beats hell out of marching to the drumbeats of the cheerleader squad.   Non-conformists are ALWAYS "crazy" -- until the rest of the world catches up and decides the "weirdo" must become the NEW mandatory Data-maton robot program.


----------



## Kat

rhet 2 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough guy? hardly. Only rhet has shown me is how  she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> And you are the one that came in with guns a blazing, not her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tha's o-k -- I'm tougher than some of the youngsters he might target otherwise.
> 
> As to being crazy, damned straight I am -- and PROUD OF IT -- beats hell out of marching to the drumbeats of the cheerleader squad.   Non-conformists are ALWAYS "crazy" -- until the rest of the world catches up and decides the "weirdo" must become the NEW mandatory Data-maton robot program.
Click to expand...



Oh I know you can handle yourself just fine.


----------

